# Gravel Guard?



## gbanker (Sep 30, 2012)

Just bought a 2013 210RS. There is no gravel guard on the front of the trailer. It would be nice it the unit came with some metal plating so that the fiberglass does not get dinged. Anyway, is there a solution/fix for this? Thanks


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

I believe the front cap is plastic, not fiberglass, and is supposed to be more durable than the older models. We haven't had any nicks or chips in our 15 months of ownership. I think diamond plating would make the front cap look even goofier than it already does.


----------



## pep_ (Apr 27, 2012)

Our OB was new this year with the plastic brown cap. We were down a few gravel roads and I see very very few rock chips on it. I was pleasantly surprised actually as I expected it to be bad.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

gbanker said:


> Just bought a 2013 210RS. There is no gravel guard on the front of the trailer. It would be nice it the unit came with some metal plating so that the fiberglass does not get dinged. Anyway, is there a solution/fix for this? Thanks


There is a spray on type clearcoat that i have seen on some cars now that works much as a shield would


----------



## JDStremel3 (Sep 18, 2012)

I also just bought a new 2013 230RS and had the same concern...I am using a truck that gets replaced every 2-3 years though and found hitch mud flaps that mount on the trailer hitch. Haven't bought it but am considering it, they are not cheap though (price rage is roughly $150-$300). Let me know what you decide!


----------



## sonomaguy (Jun 17, 2012)

I have those mudflats, mine are Rock Tamers. They work good and fit all sizes. That is the best solution to keeping rock chips down. Definitely worth the investment and with the hitch mounted ones, they can be pulled off and moved to the next truck.


----------



## gbanker (Sep 30, 2012)

found a hitch mounted "broom" that I am trying. will post a pic sometime.


----------



## W.E.BGood (Jan 15, 2011)

I got a 24" X 48" piece of 3M Scotchgard protective film, cut it in half for 2 24x24's and applied one to each side down low with the outer edges lined-up with the vertical crease on the edge of the "cone" on our 2011 250RS. There are various sizes offered on ebay which is where I got ours, and there's other manufacturers. There are tricks to applying it that you can get from youtube. It's worked great for me so far and there's a few dents in it instead of chips in the plastic/fiberglass nose.


----------

